# Obedience Trial - Day Two!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job you guys. I know you have worked hard to get there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Your Quiz must be an amazing guy! Congratulations and major kudos for all your hard work!! 

:appl: :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl:​


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Stephanie. We don't do obedience ourselves, but always thought I'd like to try. I do have friends that do it though so I can appreciate all the hard work involved. 198.5 is awesome.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Congrats!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks! He's really a lot of fun to work and show. I love that he has "attitude" in the ring! I'd rather have lots of attitude and flash and lose 1/2 points here and there for crooked sits or fronts vs. a dog who is darned near perfect all the time, but lacks a look of "joy" in his work. Just a personal preference, I guess...

We'll probably show a few more times in Novice while I polish up Open. Now the real fun begins! Woohoo!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats and Kudos! What an awesome job!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats Stephanie! Obviously you and Quiz are quite a team in the ring. I wish you more success and joy showing together.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Augie's Mom said:


> Congrats and Kudos! What an awesome job!


Thanks! Moira was there, too. She was showing Hemi in Breed. He did really well... went BOB both days. It's always fun having her ringside... she's a great cheering section! :wavey:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> Congrats Stephanie! Obviously you and Quiz are quite a team in the ring. I wish you more success and joy showing together.


Thanks, Hank! How's little Oriana? I think we need an update!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Thanks! Moira was there, too. She was showing Hemi in Breed. He did really well... went BOB both days. It's always fun having her ringside... she's a great cheering section! :wavey:


Glad to hear Hemi did so well, he is a really cutie pie.


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice job! Great scores....if he liked novice he is sure to love open!!!


give the Q a scratch from us here in OK!


----------

